# 5th Gen Carbon fiber hoods?



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

I got into a little fender bender on Monday =( 
Anyway, I have some hood damage, and the hood needs to be replaced. I was thinking about going with a carbon fiber hood instead of another stock hood! Can anyone recommend and good brand that has installed one on their's?? If so, were there any complaints about the carbon fiber hood??


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

There is actually a guy down in my section trying to sell a CF hood right now. He lives in Houston, and I'm not sure if you want to deal with all the shipping issues, but you can sure get with him.

David


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

VIS is the best hood...and yes i have 1 for sale


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Is it used? Or new?


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

was used for about 2 months


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

How much R you talking? Is there any scratches or other damage?


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

hood is in perfect condition...was really only used for shows....asking 400 plus shipping


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Slim ThuG said:


> hood is in perfect condition...was really only used for shows....asking 400 plus shipping


how structurally sound are they? are they steel reinforced?


----------



## Slim ThuG (Dec 18, 2003)

its pretty sturdy....light as hell....it has fiberglass/CF bracing and stuff


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

From the Group Deals section here.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=40364


----------

